# Eure rosa/pinkfarbenen Räder!



## ufp (19. Mai 2007)

Hi.
Da ich mich schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken spiele, ein Rad von mir lackieren/eloxieren/pulverbeschichten zu lassen und ich schon alle Farben durch habe, kam mir mit der rosa Sonderedition von Chris King und der Tatsache, daß Buberln immer nur Babyhellblau haben und Mädchen eben rosa, der Gedanke, mein Rad in rosa "zu halten".

Dazu würde ich aber gerne fertige Bilder sehen (oder Photoshops  ).









mfg ufp


----------



## ufp (19. Mai 2007)

Z.B.




und Teile dazu geäbe es ja auch schon:





mfg ufp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (19. Mai 2007)

Ich borg mir mal zwei Fotos vom _doctor worm_ seinem Rad (bzw. das seiner Freundin) aus  









mfg ufp


----------



## ufp (8. Juli 2007)

Diesmal auch ein sehr geiles Rad
Marin Mount Vision 2007   (gibts auch in hellblau  )









mfg ufp


----------



## Mr. Speed (8. Juli 2007)

Mann wass wollt ihr noch alles für gallerien ich glaube wir gehen darin bald fast unter irgendwann kommt noch der welche Farbe hat eure Tubless milch Threat  Das ist das Leichtbau forum und keine Gallerie!


----------



## ewoq (8. Juli 2007)

nein, es ist das cc-forum


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juli 2007)

aber geklaut


----------



## ufp (8. Juli 2007)

auch nett.
Stammt vom Kollegen Freesoul  , selbst lackiert.

mfg ufp


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Juli 2007)

Sorry fürs Ausgraben des Threads- aber da muss ich widersprechen...ausnahmsweise ist das Transition _nicht_ selbst lackiert 
So ausgeliefert worden.


----------



## ufp (15. Oktober 2007)

Vassago 29er




Namrita's Blog und mehr Bilder
http://namrita.blogspot.com/


----------



## cruiser007 (21. Oktober 2007)

mein Trainingsrennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (21. Oktober 2007)

das rr vom chef:


----------



## singlestoph (21. Oktober 2007)

mein pinkes fixie

auch eine art bergrad


























ein pinkes mtb war geplant hat aber nicht geklappt

wird aber diesen winter realisiert

als nächstes bau ich mir ein grünes rennrad mit pinken king teilen

einen fred mit pinken bikes brauchts hier unbedingt


----------



## gerolf (23. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Fussy (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube, ich habe mich in das pinke Transition verliebt  

Werde heute Abend auch mal mein pinkes reinstellen  

Wo bekommt man diese ganzen pinken Christian König Parts her??? Habe bisher nur den pinken Steuersatz gesehen (uns natürlich am Bike).......


----------



## Delgado (23. Oktober 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> das rr vom chef:



Hast Du schonmal unmoralische Angebote unterwegs bekommen ....


----------



## Delgado (23. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (23. Oktober 2007)

Fussy schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man diese ganzen pinken Christian König Parts her??? Habe bisher nur den pinken Steuersatz gesehen (uns natürlich am Bike).......



beim Kinghändler deines Vertrauens 

s


----------



## CrashOversteel (23. Oktober 2007)

Von Hope gibt es eine Sonderedition der Mono Mini in rosa.


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Oktober 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



Sone geile Abfahrt und dann mitm Rennradl unterwegs


----------



## singlestoph (26. Oktober 2007)

die abfahrt vom mont ventoux ist auch mit dem rennrad geil

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157600178978028/

dieses jahr war ich mit dem bike da das ist aber grün nicht pink

nur die schnellspanner waren pink





















während wir da hoch und runter gefahren sind die franzosen mit unserm wagen dreimal hochgeshuttelt (aber nur bis in die hälfte)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157600272189172/

aber selber hochfahren ist einfach geiler

s


----------



## der [email protected] (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo. Erstmal Lob an dieganzen schönen Bikes die hier gepostet sind. Zum Thema möchte ich hier dann auch mal meine Pics zeigen.


----------



## singlestoph (29. Oktober 2007)

ich finde zuviel pink am rad zum teil auch etwas schwierig

meine neuste kreation ist auch ein RR

pinke teile mit kontrastfarbe






wie man hier gut sehen kann sind pinke kingteile aus verschiedenen jahrgängen nicht gleich pink

naben 2005 steuersatz 2007

2006er steuersätze sind irgendwo dazwischen dh steuersatz nabensatz wären da kombinierbar

für das rad gibts wahrscheinlich langfristig noch einen pinken sattel dafür aber  dura-ace naben

s


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. Oktober 2007)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wie man hier gut sehen kann sind pinke kingteile aus verschiedenen jahrgängen nicht gleich pink


Selbst Teile die nicht in der gleichen Eloxalcharge waren laufen Gefahr dass sie nicht gleich pink sind, kommt imho auf die Stromstärke an und die Dauer des Eloxiervorgangs...allerdings ist das ja bei King und den meisten anderen ziemlich konstant. Ein Unterschied in zwei Jahren ist doch verkraftbar, da war sicher auch Absicht dabei.

Sehr geiler Farbkontrast in deinem Rad.


----------



## singlestoph (29. Oktober 2007)

ich nehm an dass das absicht war

das neue pink fällt viel mehr auf

s


----------



## ufp (24. November 2008)

Hm, schon wieder ein Jahr um und nichts neues mehr gepostet?
Gibts für 2009 keine rosafarbigen Teile  .

mfg ufp


----------



## supasini (24. November 2008)

als alter Liteviller fällt mir da sofort der einzige bekannte LV301-Rohloff-Prototyp ein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fussy (25. November 2008)




----------



## BikeViking (25. November 2008)

Hallo ihr, 

Ich würde auch gerne mein nächstes Rad in Pink pulvern lassen. 
Weiß einer die RAL ? 
vielleicht mit nem Foto wies am Radl aussieht.

Auf ner Tabelle wirkt das alles immer so Steril.


LG Lukas


----------



## Stratoliner (26. November 2008)

kukst tu da...

http://www.liteville.com/t/22_56.html

Rahmen klicken, dann unter Farben....


----------



## drivingghost (29. November 2008)

das eine war schon mal drin, ist jetzt aber meins, 
das andere finde ich auch mal richtig heiß. klapprennrad, feine sache...


----------



## José94 (29. November 2008)

krass ein pinker speedy


----------



## supasini (1. Dezember 2008)

gerade im "stell dein Liteville vor"-Fred gepostet:






Das Rad gehört Jennfa 

die beiden Renner sind geil!


----------



## felixthewolf (6. Dezember 2008)

fehlt zwar rahmen und gabel aber räder sinds allemal - und ganz besonders CC-racing.





felix


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Dezember 2008)

Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, wird aber. Anstatt der schwarzen Teile übrigens mit silber poliertem Vorbau, Lenker und Satteltütze.


----------



## ufp (15. Dezember 2008)

Heiliger Strohsack  


LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, wird aber. Anstatt der schwarzen Teile übrigens mit silber poliertem Vorbau, Lenker und Satteltütze.


Tu das. Hauptsache du entscheidest dich für eine Farbe bei Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker.
Sieht man leider viel zu oft, das die ni(e)cht zusammenpassen.

mfg ufp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

